# iTUnes Song missing



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

My entire iTunes album was accidentally deleted and there some songs that I had recently bought but had not synced to my ipod is there anything I could do to get it back?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could email Apple's iTunes support and see if they will put it back into your download list. But other than that, there isn't anything you can do, that's why iTunes reminds you to backup for music after every download.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

how would I contact itunes tech support


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There should be a contact iTunes support under the help menu, or on Apple's support site. I really have no idea, and have not done it. I just have read how on a rare occation Apple has put the songs back into your download list when asked.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> You could email Apple's iTunes support and see if they will put it back into your download list.




:4-thatsba Apple will *NOT* give you a song, it's not their policy to give away free music. They may give you a credit or a gift card if you beg long enough. You cannot call the ITMS you have to email them. 

I doubt they will give you anything tho, if you read the itunes EULA and disclaimer it explicitly tells you to back up your files (ie burn or make copies) and apple is not responsible for data loss of any kind (and then they reserve the right to decide if you get anything if it was apple's fault due to an ITMS error).


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> There should be a contact iTunes support under the help menu, or on Apple's support site. I really have no idea, and have not done it. I just have read how on a rare occation Apple has put the songs back into your download list when asked.


Where did you read this, I dont believe it... 

Did you know the ITMS customer support is not technical support it's sales support. They handle billing questions predominately and when confronted with a data issue they deny support or escalate to iPod+iTunes applecare support. Sales support does not have the ability to augment accounts. They have basic permissions in SAP and they use the apple.com/support kbase to recommend self-help to users. They escalate to their "tough" sales support calls to a tier 2 group who might be able to grant an appeasement like a gift card. They will not give a song or album back though. unless the executive support group says so... (executive support is like the CIA of Apple) 

So if you're not Bono then for get it...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Read here.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Very wordy but looks good... i doubt apple does it much...

Here is the link to get ur purchased music...

http://www.apple.com/support/itunes/store/lostmusic/


----------

